# Yamaha T60 Blowing Oil from Exhaust



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

After fishing this past Saturday, I was flushing my 2007 Yammie four stroke T60 and noticed a thin layer of oil from the exhaust down the back of the cowling. I am pretty sure I would have caught this if it had happened before, so I am guessing this is the first time. The oil was clean and I could not get any to leak while running it on the hose for 5-10 minutes.

How much is this going to cost me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Make sure it wasn’t overfilled before worrying too much. Sometimes if overfilled oil will migrate into weird places when tilted up. Also, are you sure it wasn’t spilled oil from a recent oil change? Again, it will migrate.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Make sure it wasn’t overfilled before worrying too much. Sometimes if overfilled oil will migrate into weird places when tilted up. Also, are you sure it wasn’t spilled oil from a recent oil change? Again, it will migrate.


I am not sure it wasn't overfilled, but I last changed the oil back in December. Wouldn't it have done this before now?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Most likely yes. Pull your spark plugs and check them for oil. If no oil on plugs I’m guessing the problem to be under the powerhead. Probably should go to a competent shop for proper diagnosis and repair as trying to walk you through it online would not be fun. But I can help get you a clue as what to expect from the shop once you take it in.


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Most likely yes. Pull your spark plugs and check them for oil. If no oil on plugs I’m guessing the problem to be under the powerhead. Probably should go to a competent shop for proper diagnosis and repair as trying to walk you through it online would not be fun. But I can help get you a clue as what to expect from the shop once you take it in.


Thanks, BB...boat was dropped off at shop today. Will report back with diagnosis.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

No problem, hopefully it’s something simple and cheap. What’s the expected turn around time for diagnoses?


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> What’s the expected turn around time for diagnoses?


No idea...hopefully quick.


----------

